# INTEGRATED ENGINEERING's 2.0T TSI product and new release thread.



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Hey guys, we have just made our may over to the GOLFMKV and GOLFMK6 forums. We are happy to be here and provide you with everything you need to make some serious power on these fast growing platforms.

This thread will serve as the IE 2.0T TSI product library that we continuously update with our new releases. This will make it easy for you guys to find what you are looking for and we wont be making new threads for every new product on this vast and continuously growing platform. Also, if anyone has any questions, comments, or suggestions please post them in here. We offer a huge inventory for VW/Audi and other makes including internals, valve train, fueling solutions, hardware, OEM parts, billet accessories, turbos, and much more. Not everything will make it into this thread, so if you dont see what you are looking for check www.intengineering.com or e-mail [email protected]










*Valve Train*








IE carries everything you need to build your 2.0T TSI head, from mild to rev-out wild with valves, guides, seals, etc... including IE's own product line, Ferrea, and Supertech components the sky is the limit.

_2.0T TSI Ferrea Valves_








Ferrea is one of the most known names when it comes to valvetrain, trusted by the top racing teams around the world. Formula 1, Nascar, indy, drag racing, and road racing teams all utilize Ferrea in the world's highest performing engines. Ferrea's Super Alloy valves are made from an extremely heat resistant alloy, that is specifically designed for forced induction and nitrous applications. They have become very popular due to the resistance of high exhaust gas temperatures. This alloy has experienced a great deal of success because it was specifically designed for these applications.
Ferrea Intake Valve Set: See more here
Ferrea Intake Valve Set +1MM Oversized: See more here
Ferrea Exhaust Valve Set (Super Alloy): See more here
Ferrea Exhaust Valve Set +1MM Oversized (Super Alloy): See more here

_2.0T TSI Supertech Intake Valves_








This is a full set of 8 Supertech intake valves for your 2.0T TSI. They are standard size all around and feature backcut intake valves with black nitride coating. All 2.0 TSI feature the single groove conversion with matching keepers for maximum valve retention and stability at high rpm.
See more here

_2.0T TSI Supertech Inconel Exhaust Valves_








This is a full set of 8 Supertech exhaust valves for your 2.0T TSI. All 2.0 TSI feature the single groove conversion with matching keepers for maximum valve retention and stability at high rpm. This set comes with ALL inconel superalloy exhaust valves so they are great for turbo usage. 
See more here

_2.0T TSI Integrated Engineering Valve Guides_








Integrated Engineering valve Guides are the performance option for replacing factory guides for new valves. In performance head builds, factory guides are prone to excessive wear resulting in premature valve failures. To combat these issues our valve guides are made from a specialized alloy on our in house CNC lathe with ultra high concentricity for exact valve placement and precise dimensions. Using a proprietary bronze alloy results in faster heat dissipation where thermal conductivity is increased by 10% and extends valve life, guide life, and cylinder head component life. For added performance, these valve guides have been designed with an aerodynamic tip designed to cut down on airflow restrictions in the valve port. 
See more here

_Integrated Engineering TSI 2.0T Valve Spring/Retainer Kit_








Integrated Engineering is proud to bring you this very high quality valve spring kit for 2.0T TSI engines. This kit features spring rates which are optimized to match your vehicle specifications and provide proper valve control even under high revving applications. Our springs are wound in the USA from the purest spring steel available in the world, then nan-peened for incredible fatigue resistance. The retainers are CNC Machined in-house from aircraft Titanium to exacting tolerances and surface finish requirements. This valve spring/retainer kit is designed by our engineers to bring you the highest quality performance components and tested for reliability. 
See more here

_Ferrea TSI 2.0T Valve Spring/Retainer Kit_








Ferrea produces among the top quality valvetrain available, and is trusted by the top racing teams around the world. Heavy duty valve springs will prevent valve float at higher rpm while the titanium retainers will help keep the weight down, while providing extra strength. 
See more here

_Supertech TSI 2.0T Valve Spring/Retainer Kit_








An absolute must for anyone wishing to stretch the powerband of their 2.0T TSI engine out past 7500 rpm or so safely. These take a two pronged approach by increasing the spring rates meanwhile reducing the mass of the retainer, by using titanium. The use of titanium provides an adequate fatigue life to be acceptable for all but the highest mileage street use. These will allow usage up to 8000 rpm although we have used them for occasional use to 8500rpm on hydraulic lifters.
See more here

*2.0T TSI Bottom End*








IE offers everything you need to build a strong short block. We built our name on offering you the strongest and top selling connecting rods for VW/Audi applications and continued on that name to bring you anything you might want from our exclusive Tuscan connecting rods, forged pistons, main caps, dowel pin kits, specialty hardware, and much more to ensure you build a bottom end that can handle anything you throw at it.

_Integrated Engineering 2.0T TSI H Beam Drop-In rods_








For use when using stock pistons only.
Integrated Engineering is proud to manufacture the highest quality connecting rods available for European 
applications, at a reasonable price. This is accomplished through careful design, manufacturing, and quality 
control processes. With hundreds and hundreds of sets of VW and Audi connecting rods in stock, we are 
your specialist supplier with the inventory and knowledge to make your project a success.
See more here
What is a drop in rod?

_Integrated Engineering 2.0T TSI H Beam 144X20 Connecting Rods_








For use with aftermarket pistons only.
One of the hallmarks of a high quality connecting rod is its strength to weight ratio. Anyone can create an
extremely strong rod out of a huge chunk of steel. Creating one with a reasonable weight that works well in 
today's high rpm european applications, and holds up to a lifetime of torture is another story. 
In order to create this balance of strength and light weight, an H beam design is utlized. The design is validated 
and optimized using modern CAD drafting and FEA analysis techniques. These techniques ensure the rod is as
light and strong as possible.
For use with custom pistons only
Click here to see more

Integrated Engineering 2.0T TSI Tuscan I Beam Rods 144X22








Tuscan connecting rods represent the leading edge of technology for bottom end strength, reliability, and light weight. Our Engineering staff utilize the most modern computer design technology, including dynamic FEA simulations to optimize these rods to a level never before seen at the enthusiast level. IE Tuscan rods for turbocharged applications feature a robust I-Beam design for incredible bending and torsional stiffness. Additionally, an extensive iterative process lead to the unique Egg shape of our rod beams, which lowers stresses as much as 20% compared to less evolved designs. This shape very evenly distributes the high compressive loading from a turbocharged engine onto the connecting rod beam. We then validated this success with over 18 months of field testing, powering numerous 4 cylinder VW / Audi engines with over 1000 bhp!
For use with custom pistons only
Available only as a custom order, contact [email protected] for more info
Watch our Tuscan intro videos:
Part one
Part two

*2.0T TSI Forged Pistons*








Integrated Engineering has a huge selection of Forged Pistons available in various compression ratios, strokes, and bore sizes. Whatever piston combination you need, we have a set to meet your budget. Don't see what you need? We can custom order anything!

_JE Forged Pistons_








JE pistons are a great upgrade for someone looking to build a stout, reliable engine. JE's 2618 alloy is stronger then most other pistons made from 4032, and are specifically engineered for extreme applications, and is why we chose to use them in all our race engines. Dish requires no deburring or preparation. JE's will require a set of custom connecting rods. 
Currently TSI pistons are custom order only, please contact [email protected] for more info.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

*2.0T TSI Billet Accessories*








In stock and ready to ship, 2.0T TSI billet engine accessories are the perfect addition to your engine bay. For a improved look or options for big power, we have the billet option for you! Many accessories available in raw, IE Red, or black anodized finish.

_2.0T TSI Integrated Engineering Valve Cover Breather Adapter Plate_








Remove the faulty factory plastic breather from the valve cover in favor of a more reliable breather system. This plate features a -10 AN o ring boss port to easily connect to your custom breather setup or catch can. In addition to a much more efficient breather system, you will be removing the PCV line from the intake manifold and reducing the commonly seen carbon buildup in the intake ports. 
See more here

_2.0T TSI Integrated Engineering Billet Diverter Valve Housing_








This is the highest flowing diverter valve housing on the market for the 2.0T TSI engines. These housings are used when installing a big turbo, or when simply doing the "S3" style relocation. The added flow of our housing is obtained by use of a 1.5" inlet with a built in bellmouth. Your factory electronic valve will bolt into our housing in any orientation needed, our housing has provisions for the locating pin in all three locations.
See more here

_Integrated Engineering TSI 2.0T Boost Cap/Tap_








Installing a boost gauge or just need a vacuum source? Our TSI boost taps will make this a breeze. They are offered in black or red anodize and included all necessary hardware. Also included is an OEM retaining clip that eliminates the "kickstand" feature of other designs. These boost taps are perfect for use in applications where the OEM PCV system must remain intact. Boost cap is for use in applications when the OEM PCV system has been removed. It can also be used as a boost source for gauges or engine management systems in cars with the PCV system removed. This system ships with both a boost cap or tap depending on your needs, along with a new o-ring and clip. Available in IE Red or black anodize or raw aluminum finish.
Click here to see boost cap
Click here to see boost tap

_2.0T TSI Integrated Engineering SAI Blockoff plate_








These plates allow the removal of the entire secondary air injection / combi valve system, including the large injection pump near the oil filter. This results in a much cleaner looking engine bay, as well as less clutter and more room for you to get in there and wrench on your ride. We CNC machine these plates from 6061 aluminum alloy, and machine them to accept an O ring seal, so that they seal up perfectly with no fuss, and no gaskets or messy sealant. The installation is completed with our included aerospace grade Viton O ring, and stainless steel socket head hardware. They are complete with a red anodize finish. Note about check engine lights: There are two codes which may come up for this, one can be solved by adding a resistor to the circuit for the solenoid control valve, the other- for "incorrect flow detected" can only be defeated by software! Intended for off road use only.
See more here

2.0T TSI Integrated Engineering Rear Breather Blockoff Plate








This blockoff plate is used when removing the rear breather from the factory turbo inlet on the 2.0T TSI engines. This is typically done when installing a custom catch can setup and the factory line from the valve cover is removed. Uses a viton o ring to provide a leak free connection.
See more here

B]2.0T TSI Hardware[/B]








Integrated Engineering carries a huge selection of hardware including ARP bolts, oil restrictors, bolts, fittings, specialty fittings, caps, studs, and much more. This category is growing all the time so check www.intengineering.com for a full list of our huge selection.

_2.0T TSI ARP Head Stud Kit_








These American made head stud kits for 2.0T TSI engines, are absolutely the highest quality head stud kit you can find. We are genuine ARP Distributors so buying from us guarantees you a valid warantee. This will ensure your head does not lift even under the most extreme boost conditions and is completely reusable, great for race engines. 
See more here

_2.0T TSI ARP Main Stud Kit_








This main stud kit for VW / Audi 2.0T TSI engines, brought to you by ARP out of California is absolutely the highest quality main stud kit you can find. This will ensure that your main bearings and caps stay put even under the most extreme conditions, eliminating potential bearing problems. 
See more here.

_Integrated Engineering Silicone_








Looking to build a custom intercooler, intake, or turbo charge piping we have the couplers for you. Straight couplers, bends, reducers, bending reducers, and hump couplers available starting at 2" and offered in Black, Red, and Blue. Also, now stocking 3 sizes of vacuum line. see more here.

_Integrated Engineering Silicone Noise Pipe Delete Cap for TSI Engines_








From the factory, MK5s use a "noise pipe" to bring engine noise into the cabin. Integrated Engineering offers this "noise pipe" delete kit. Utilizing a 4 ply silicone cap and single ear hose clamp, this is the most simple solution on the market. Deleting this pipe has been known to increase throttle response and reduce cabin noise. It also improves the look of your engine bay by removing the ugly factory piece running through it. See more here

B]2.0T TSI Electronics[/B]








Integrated Engineering has a large selection of electrical equipment including, OEM connectors, adapters, resistors, WOT boxes, and standalone systems for your project.

_Wiring Connector Pins_








These are extremely hard to find pins for most of the vw audi connectors. They will work in crank and cam sensor terminals, injector plugs, most sensor plugs, etc. They are for a 16-20awg gauge wire, and are to be crimped on. These are much better then the precrimped ones from the dealer because they do not require an extra solder or crimp joint to complete the connection, and they let you maintain your wire color all the way into the terminal instead of having the ends yellow like the OEM ones. 
Connector Pin 20-24awg
Wiring Connector Pin 20-17awg

*2.0T TSI OEM *








Integrated Engineering stocks a huge selection of discount OE parts for re-build and maintenance. This makes it easy for your projects and motor builds as you can buy your performance parts and OE parts in one stop! 
See our selection here


----------



## swiper (Apr 26, 2011)

Me likey! I love IE parts, still waiting for you guys to come out with a TSI valve cover.... 


Tapatalk because bored.


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

more details and pictures on valve cover breather adapter?
I purchased the 034 breather plate but that wouldnt work for my setup
nvm
http://www.intengineering.com/integrated-engineering-valve-cover-breather-adapter-2-0t-fsi-1


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

swiper said:


> Me likey! I love IE parts, still waiting for you guys to come out with a TSI valve cover....


Thanks! :thumbup: A billet valve cover for the TSI engine is not really possible as the cam cap tray and valve cover is one piece. You need to keep your original cam caps to the head, we could manufacture them in but then the head would require align honing and major complicated machine work to run it. I dont think they would be cost effective for the TSI market. You could actually say the TSI does not have a valve cover, just a covered cam cap tray.


----------



## swiper (Apr 26, 2011)

Tapatalk because bored.


----------



## swiper (Apr 26, 2011)

Maybe a TSI intake manifold and fuel rail? Since nobody makes those yet either?


Tapatalk because bored.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

swiper said:


> Maybe a TSI intake manifold and fuel rail? Since nobody makes those yet either?
> 
> 
> Tapatalk because bored.


or do they? :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

swiper said:


> Maybe a TSI intake manifold and fuel rail? Since nobody makes those yet either?
> 
> 
> Tapatalk because bored.


Intake manifold is in the works. :thumbup:


----------



## swiper (Apr 26, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Intake manifold is in the works. :thumbup:


Yes! Looking forward to seeing it in my engine bay  

Also bump for beautiful AND functional products.


Tapatalk because bored.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

This is part of our intake manifold prototype bone yard. We use our in-house rapid prototype machine to make numerous changes to our designs followed by extensive testing on our in-house engine dyno for optimized results. This ensures a quality design and the best performing manifolds available.


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

INTAKE MANIFOLD!!!!!!! yesssssss


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

In this photo you can see our in-house EDM machine at work, used to rifle drill Integrated Engineering connecting rods. 










Rifle drilling forces oil to the wrist pin, this reduces friction on the pin and pin bushing, thus reducing wear. A highly recommended option for street cars that are driven frequently. Available option for all H beam rods, and standard on Tuscan I beam rods.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

*Posters are available and shipping now!*

Get your high quality 100lb glossy stock 2.0T TSI posters for your garage, office, man cave, bedroom, etc.. and show off your performance parts that otherwise stay hidden inside the engine.










TSI poster available here

For the hardcore VAG fan, you can purchase our 4 poster set including 1.8T, FSI, TSI, and 2.5L engines at a discount rate.










4 poster set available here

Even better, *all posters are 50% off* for the Integrated Engineering black friday sale! Good till the end of the month.


----------



## Dubin'Lovin' (Jun 12, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> This is part of our intake manifold prototype bone yard. We use our in-house rapid prototype machine to make numerous changes to our designs followed by extensive testing on our in-house engine dyno for optimized results. This ensures a quality design and the best performing manifolds available.


 Count me in on this


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

Would there be any issues with running the TSI Super-Tech valve springs and retainers with the stock cam, valves, daily driver, etc..? 

:beer:


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

I foresee a large increase in upgraded valves for the TSI motor lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

FLtrooper said:


> Would there be any issues with running the TSI Super-Tech valve springs and retainers with the stock cam, valves, daily driver, etc..?
> 
> :beer:


There would be no issues what so ever. However, if you are replacing the springs and retainers I would recommend upgrading at least the exhaust valves. If you do not and wish to keep stock valves and cams etc... you could still run the spring/retainer kit and safely rev your car well beyond your stock limiter and have zero negative effects for daily driving, idle, vacuum, etc... :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

Any news on cams? You guys have no idea how badly I want cams.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

pattrick02 said:


> Any news on cams? You guys have no idea how badly I want cams.


Sorry, no ETA for TSI camshafts. They will be a ways out yet still.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Sorry, no ETA for TSI camshafts. They will be a ways out yet still.


pm sent.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Neat photo to share of an Integrated Engineering torque plate being used to bore & hone a IE race block to 83mm for overbore pistons. 










Using a torque plate during the machining process guarantees an exact tolerance cylinder overbore by securing the block into the proper shape during the boring process mimicking a torqued cylinder head. This delivers true round cylinders and achieving precise piston to cylinder wall clearances.


----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Intake manifold is in the works. :thumbup:


In for a manifold! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

March is FREE poster month at Integrated Engineering! Every order will receive a free IE parts poster! www.intengineering.com 

Now is your chance to get your free TSI poster with that special part you have been eyeing! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Here is a fun teaser for you guys, first look into a little something we have been working very hard on:










This is the first rapid prototype of our cast aluminum FSI/TSI/TFSI intake manifold. We use our in-house 3D model printer to produce our test manifold designs to test fitment, assembly, and on our engine dyno for performance testing. During the R&D phase we will print many, many, many design revisions to the intake manifold until a final over all design with the best performance has been accomplished. In this teaser photo you can see a sectioned prototype print showing off a little plenum and bellmouth design ready for testing. This manifold will go through many more design revisions before power testing begins.

If you guys are interested in more intake manifold tech, you may find this article interesting. It compares 3 styles of inlets- a simple radius, an optimized bellmouth, and a raised, optimized bellmouth. Complete with CFD results and even a video to help illustrate how the raised ones work... http://www.intengineering.com/intblog/archives/693

Enjoy!


----------



## swiper (Apr 26, 2011)

Do want. Will buy.


Tapatalk because bored.


----------



## ptfern (Apr 15, 2004)

Hurry up already!!!! And don't forget to add meth connections to each runner.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Pretty sure I needed this a few weeks ago. Flapper motor fail. P2015. Would love to run a sturdy unit.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Here is a fun teaser for you guys, first look into a little something we have been working very hard on:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait! opcorn:


----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)

Any updates on the manifold?


----------



## swiper (Apr 26, 2011)

This! Do want do want


Tapatalk because bored.


----------



## MK666GTI (Jan 5, 2013)

What would be the gains of having an aftermarket manifold over the oem one in terms of power on a k04 gti?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Some more work on FSI/TSI development has been happening. Beyond the intake manifold, we will be designing a full line of products to add to the selection we already have for these engines. We begun by clearing the engine dyno test cell to make way for the new FSI long block. We will also be using a TSI engine as well for power testing and development for the intake manifold as we will be attempting to option it for both engines. 










We were able to bolt the long block to the dyno cart with minimal modification and the use of one custom motor mount bracket. 










We use a in-house rapid 3D printer to print sections of our prototype intake manifolds for testing. The printer is not large enough to print an entire intake manifold, so we have to print them in sections then assemble them. The printer uses two types of plastic, the primary plastic ABS makes up the actual part while a support material builds foundations to print on. When the print is finished the part is submerged in a solution that melts away the support material and leaves behind the finished ABS part. The white markings you can see on the split part is left over from the solution and is easily cleaned off. 










Here is an idea of what a completed prototype manifold will look like. 










The final casting will look very very different from this manifold... this does not incorporate any of the mounts needed to install in an actual chassis. Also this is a very early version and power testing can lead to many changes such as runner length and size, plenum shape and volume, velocity stack shape and direction, etc... We will go through many many many design provisions before we start test fitting a chassis and design the mounts. Before power testing can continue, we still need to get the engine properly mounted, wired, and stock ECU running correctly. So there is a lot work ahead, we will keep you updated!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

MK666GTI said:


> What would be the gains of having an aftermarket manifold over the oem one in terms of power on a k04 gti?


 We will let you know, when we know... :laugh:


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

cant wait to see some performance numbers, Id love to ditch my stock manifold. 
Tapping the walls on the runners in the stock manifold are far from ideal for direct port injection.


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

Sub'd :thumbup: 

Been trying to get some information on what is available on the market and there have been wisperings of HEPerformance developing something for a while but no luck yet... I've been collecting my findings here: 

MKVI Intake Manifold... The Search Begins 

Feel free to drop some knowledge on us if you want


----------



## privman (Jan 21, 2010)

Updates?


----------



## procket2_8 (Feb 19, 2004)

Are you guys thinking of developing camshafts for the TSI?


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

Considering they dont have cams for the FSI, I doubt it


----------



## stkshftgti (Oct 11, 2005)

procket2_8 said:


> Are you guys thinking of developing camshafts for the TSI?


At some point, yes.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

*Coming Soon!* 

Integrated Engineering Race Engines CNC ported cylinder heads for 2.0T FSI/TSI/TFSI engines! 





































*Leading CNC port development* 
Integrated Engineering Race Engines line of CNC ported cylinder heads feature ports co-developed along side a industry leading 30 year CNC porting veteran who has worked for NASCAR, OE development work, and a vast array of performance and pro motor sport projects. There are practically endless variables which must be optimized to truly get the most out of a performance cylinder head. Performing this level of development requires a level of experience and access to proprietary equipment that is rarely available to the enthusiast level. Our CNC porting technique opens that door to a much higher level of development and brings a truly maximized tuned cylinder head to the market. Each port is the result of hundreds of flow bench pulls. Variables such as port shape, valve guide length and shape, valve job angles, and many more are all checked and rechecked until a thorough understanding is achieved of what the specific engine needs. This level of understanding along with industry leading CNC practices is what makes Integrated Engineering CNC ported cylinder heads the highest performing cylinder available on the market. 

*Integrtaed Engineering's LiftMax valve job* 
The LiftMax multi angle valve job represents the results of a body of research which was done to achieve optimal flow results at low valve lifts. Particularly on VW/Audi cylinder heads, employing the LiftMax valve job provides optimum flow at the low to medium lifts your engine will actually see. IE's CNC porting along with the LiftMax valve job completes an unbeatable performance package. 

*Available August 2013*


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

ShWiiiiiiiiiing!!!!!


----------



## Boost101 (Nov 20, 2012)

I got the IE PCV plate for the TSI, 

Good Stuff :thumbup:


----------



## Boost101 (Nov 20, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> *Coming Soon!*
> 
> Integrated Engineering Race Engines CNC ported cylinder heads for 2.0T FSI/TSI/TFSI engines!
> 
> ...


 This would be the first for the TSI. 
Are you going to modify customers' OEM cylinder heads? or just sell completely new cylinder heads? 
is there a recommended Map for the extra flow or each has to make his own custom map? 
what are the expected numbers as HP? 
do you recommend it on a K04 setup? 

Thanks, looking forward for this product.


----------



## privman (Jan 21, 2010)

bump...


----------



## procket2_8 (Feb 19, 2004)

stkshftgti said:


> At some point, yes.


That is good to hear. Every dyno I have seen of the TSI seems to drop power up top even with larger turbos. I think a nice intake plenum or camshaft will do the trick nicely.


----------



## FiXXXerX (Nov 18, 2010)

Any updates on this??

I've been way to excited for this for way to long, lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Boost101 said:


> This would be the first for the TSI.
> Are you going to modify customers' OEM cylinder heads? or just sell completely new cylinder heads?
> is there a recommended Map for the extra flow or each has to make his own custom map?
> what are the expected numbers as HP?
> ...


We will be modifying customers cylinder heads as a core, or we will have a option for a new head if desired. To get the most out of the head, tuning would be required. HP numbers will vary greatly depending on each setup, hardware, tuning, turbo, boost levels, etc... but the increases will be very large. We have not yet tested this with a K04, power levels should be seen on them however, but not to the level of a large frame turbo GT28+



Boost101 said:


> I got the IE PCV plate for the TSI,
> 
> Good Stuff :thumbup:


Looks great! Glad you're happy with it!



procket2_8 said:


> That is good to hear. Every dyno I have seen of the TSI seems to drop power up top even with larger turbos. I think a nice intake plenum or camshaft will do the trick nicely.


In the works!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Our web store has moved!
Check out* www.performancebyie.com*, the new *Integrated Engineering* website! Our new web page now makes finding your performance parts faster and easier than ever before. The new vehicle specific drop down menus will narrow our huge product inventory down to the exact platform you are shopping for. If you are looking for a specific part, our new improved search function now has more power than ever before delivering fast and accurate results. You may also browse all our parts the same as before via the product categories. Our stylish new page layout gives us more opportunity to feature new products front and center, as well as better menu navigation and a smoother ordering process. As always, our site is entirely safe, secure, and certified for a worry-free online experience. For returning users, you can still access your existing accounts and orders using your same account log-in information. Our site is still going through some updates and changes, so please be patient with us if you run into any errors. Please enjoy our new website, and you if you have any questions feel free to message me!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

You may have found one in your IE order, now you guys can browse our 2013 Integrated Engineering parts catalog online via our website! Check it out: www.performancebyie.com/catalog


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

*NEW PRODUCT*


*Integrated Engineering Manual Boost Controllers*

A manual boost controller (MBC) is a simple way to raise boost pressure and increase horsepower on your turbocharged engine. The new IE MBC can not only adjust boost effectively above the base wastegate pressure, but through extensive research and development we have designed a unit that will reducing spool times and keep consistent boost pressures.










The IE MBC has been designed with a ball and a spring, so you can expect boost control to be linear and smooth with no concern for spiking compared to bleed style boost controllers. The IE MBC uses a ceramic ball versus a steel ball, which can move much quicker and let boost through faster due to the material being lightweight when compared to steel. It is critical to have the ball move quickly, as it makes boost control nearly instant and keeps the boost pressure consistent.










This red anodized billet unit is designed to be adjustable from the base wastegate pressure to over 30 psi without having to swap internal components, making it perfect for nearly any turbo setup. Install is made easy and attractive for any engine bay with the included stainless steel mount bracket and hardware . 










To make the IE MBC even more universal, we offer them with the option of ¼” hose barb fittings or -4AN fittings. The barb fittings are to be used in any setup using rubber or silicone vacuum hose and the-4AN fittings are used when braided lines are preferred. The -4AN fittings feature the same M10X1.0 thread as popular Tial brand wastegates for ease of install. Simply purchase an additional -4AN fitting (IE part number IEBAUU9-5), choice of -4AN hose ends, and your choice of -4AN braided line for an easy install. All of these items are available in our web store.










Each boost controller includes a stainless steel mount bracket, bolts, and nuts for mounting. If opting for the barb fitting style, three feet of silicone hose will be included as well.










Learn more about the new IE MBC HERE!


----------



## Thiago Brandão (Sep 23, 2012)

Do you guys have any feedback about those Borg Warner EFR turbochargers available at your website?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Thiago Brandão said:


> Do you guys have any feedback about those Borg Warner EFR turbochargers available at your website?


What kind of feedback would you like? We have been running a couple of them on a development engine on our in-house engine dyno and have nothing but praise. These are in my personal opinion, the best turbocharger technology available on the market today. They have far superior design, engineering, quality construction, spool time, flow, and power levels than any direct competition in the same HP rating turbo vs. turbo. Very, very impressive turbochargers.


----------



## Thiago Brandão (Sep 23, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> What kind of feedback would you like? We have been running a couple of them on a development engine on our in-house engine dyno and have nothing but praise. These are in my personal opinion, the best turbocharger technology available on the market today. They have far superior design, engineering, quality construction, spool time, flow, and power levels than any direct competition in the same HP rating turbo vs. turbo. Very, very impressive turbochargers.


I've done some research and the charts that are really impressive, but none of the software tuning companies seem to be interested in those turbochargers. I was specially interested in the 6258. I would assume that it would spool as fast as a K04 in the TSI?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Thiago Brandão said:


> I've done some research and the charts that are really impressive, but none of the software tuning companies seem to be interested in those turbochargers. I was specially interested in the 6258. I would assume that it would spool as fast as a K04 in the TSI?


They spool very quickly, might be a little slower than a K04 but make much more power and still be very good spool for the street. :thumbup:


----------



## styling5030 (Feb 13, 2009)

on which engine tested?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

styling5030 said:


> on which engine tested?


Testing so far has been on our in-house engine dyno on a 2.0T FSI engine, results would be very similar to the 2.0T 16V TSI engine as well.


----------



## Thiago Brandão (Sep 23, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Testing so far has been on our in-house engine dyno on a 2.0T FSI engine, results would be very similar to the 2.0T 16V TSI engine as well.


But I assume that IE has no plans to release a "kit" with hardware and software for those turbochargers, is that correct?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

*NEW PRODUCT*



For all you DIY fabricators that have been waiting to build your own FSI intake manifold while keeping the direct port injection, we have your solution!










The new Integrated Engineering 2.0T TFSI/TSI billet DIY head flange was carefully engineered to ensure a direct fit without interfering with the direct port injectors. By using complex surface milling, we are able to make these flanges clear the injectors without sacrificing flow. The entrance of the flange is a direct fit for the industry standard Ross Machine Racing oval runner tubing (available here), which then tapers down to the head port size. Solid 6061 construction makes for a solid part that is sure to not leak when bolted to the cylinder head. 










*Features:*
Beautiful surface-milled finish
Solid 6061 aluminum construction
Accepts Ross Machine Racing oval runner tube
Direct fit for 2.0T FSI and TSI heads
Includes viton o rings to seal to head

*AVAILABLE NOW HERE*


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

*NEW PRODUCT!*



*Integrated Engineering* and *Mahle Motorsport* have been working together to bring you some of the highest performing and longest lasting forged pistons available for your VW/Audi 2.0T TSI EA888 engine. These pistons offer OEM fitment, OEM-like wear characteristics, OEM compression ratio, and proprietary factory-style dish, which is absolutely necessary for smooth operation with the direct injection system. Recommended for any high performance engine build, as they offer unparalleled strength and longevity. 



These pistons are designed with a proprietary TSI factory-style dish on the crown, if this shape of dish is not used, combustion is poor and engines do not run smoothly. We offer these pistons in a 9.6:1 compression ratio, which is the same as the factory pistons. We have tested these engines with several other compression ratios, both lower and higher and found that they are very susceptible to knocking, due to the complexity and precision of the direct injection system and not recommended. 



These pistons are manufactured from Mahle’s proprietary 142P alloy. This unique alloy offers the low-expansion characteristics of 4032 but strength near that of 2618 alloy. The low-expansion quality allows piston-to-wall clearances to be set tight, which allow the pistons to operate like OEM, quietly and smoothly. Beneath the top ring and second ring lands an accumulator groove is machined, which provides a cavity where blow-by gasses can collect. This reduces pressure between rings, while virtually eliminating ring flutter and keeps top rings sealed securely against the bores.



Available in 82.5mm (stock bore size) and 83mm bores. When paired with a set of our IE connecting rods, the 82.5mm pistons are ready to drop in and run in your engine, without the need to remove the block. We also offer them with +.5mm overbore, which increases displacement to 2008cc and allows you to bore and hone the block to the exact specifications required to ensure best results.



*Features*
_OEM fitment and wear characteristics
Quite piston operation
Ideal compression ratio and dish shape for direct injection 2.0T TSI engines
Durable forged pistons
Lightweight piston design
High strength German steel wrist pins for high horsepower support
Propriety Mahle low-expansion 142P alloy
Tight ring to piston groove clearances to reduce blow-by
Hard anodized ring lands to avoid micro-welding
Grafal anti-friction skirt coating
Oil squirter notches that ensure no piston skirt to squirter interference_

*AVAILABLE NOW, CLICK HERE TO LEARN MORE*


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Here is a sneak peek at the product you have been waiting for. The Integrated Engineering 2.0T FSI/TSI intake manifold prototypes are reaching the days of final testing. Keep your eyes open as we have some big updates and a behind the scenes look at development coming up soon!


----------



## moorec614 (Oct 13, 2009)

Can you please explain to this VW newbie how your breather plate compares to, or integrates with, a catch can setup? Thank you.


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

moorec614 said:


> Can you please explain to this VW newbie how your breather plate compares to, or integrates with, a catch can setup? Thank you.


look at post 43


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

give me camshafts. give me now.


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

The rapid prototyping is awesome! love how you can just make what you want before the production phase. Will that rapid prototype be used to cast the aluminum manifold? also can you test it on the car in the abs material to see hp gains or were you just showing a mockup of the prototype? very interesting. keeping my eye on this thread.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Flipdriver80 said:


> The rapid prototyping is awesome! love how you can just make what you want before the production phase. Will that rapid prototype be used to cast the aluminum manifold? also can you test it on the car in the abs material to see hp gains or were you just showing a mockup of the prototype? very interesting. keeping my eye on this thread.


Thank you, the prototypes are constantly changing with every run until they are fully optimized. Once we are finished with power and chassis fitment testing the digital model used to print the rapid prototype will be sent out for casting, but not the actual plastic prototype itself. We do not install them on chassis cars for power testing, we use our in-house engine dyno for all of that. The engine dyno is always 100% controlled and tested to the same parameters so we have exact recorded data from one prototype to another, this same testing would not be possible on a chassis dyno and have far too much variance.


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Thank you, the prototypes are constantly changing with every run until they are fully optimized. Once we are finished with power and chassis fitment testing the digital model used to print the rapid prototype will be sent out for casting, but not the actual plastic prototype itself. We do not install them on chassis cars for power testing, we use our in-house engine dyno for all of that. The engine dyno is always 100% controlled and tested to the same parameters so we have exact recorded data from one prototype to another, this same testing would not be possible on a chassis dyno and have far too much variance.


cool. What i meant was do you use that (red) prototype on your in house dyno. does it stand up to the working temperature and pressure levels of a standard intake in order for you to get accurate power increase numbers; or do you need to have each prototype cast in aluminum in order to test them on a running engine? The manufacturing and prototype process is very interesting to me.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Flipdriver80 said:


> cool. What i meant was do you use that (red) prototype on your in house dyno. does it stand up to the working temperature and pressure levels of a standard intake in order for you to get accurate power increase numbers; or do you need to have each prototype cast in aluminum in order to test them on a running engine? The manufacturing and prototype process is very interesting to me.


Absolutely, the prototypes are made for engine dyno testing. They do hold up for enough runs to collect the data we need, but the heat will eventually get to them and cause warping/cracking. Although we usually have a new revision before that happens. We do not run them on super high boost pressure, enough that we can gather the correct performance gains however.

Here is a video of one of our 1.8T longitudinal prototypes on the engine dyno:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm impatient to see the 2.0T FSI Intake Manifold on the market!


----------



## Kthor703 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Boost Tap 2.0T*

What size hose is needed for the 2.0T boost tap? It seems smaller than my previously installed hose.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Kthor703 said:


> What size hose is needed for the 2.0T boost tap? It seems smaller than my previously installed hose.


That fitting is a standard 1/8" hose barb, so 1/8" vacuum line is what you need sir. :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Any news regarding to the intake manifold?

Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

BETOGLI said:


> Any news regarding to the intake manifold?
> 
> Thanks!


We have finally locked down strong performance numbers on the intake manifold and we are doing final fitment testing on all MK5, MK6, B7, and B8 FSI/TSI/TFSI 2.0T engines. If fitment is cleared on all of the chassis, then this is our final prototype and we will be good to begin production on them. So far it is looking VERY good.
Here is a photo of the final prototype mounted in a B8 A4:


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> We have finally locked down strong performance numbers on the intake manifold and we are doing final fitment testing on all MK5, MK6, B7, and B8 FSI/TSI/TFSI 2.0T engines. If fitment is cleared on all of the chassis, then this is our final prototype and we will be good to begin production on them. So far it is looking VERY good.
> Here is a photo of the final prototype mounted in a B8 A4:


This will require a tune change to take full advantage, right? 

Plans to dyno on various stage / tuned cars?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

HalvieCuw said:


> This will require a tune change to take full advantage, right?
> 
> Plans to dyno on various stage / tuned cars?


You should see a HP bump on most aftermarket tunes, but a tune for the manifold specific will give you the best gains. We will release a dyno of the final manifold to show what it can do and display the power curve.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

If you have not already seen it, check out another product that we just released info on this week.










Read all about it HERE.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

IE FDS intercooler kits are officially on pre-order!
We are offering pre-sale introductory pricing for a limited time. 
See more HERE.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

IE FDS intercooler kits are officially on pre-order!
We are offering pre-sale introductory pricing for a limited time. 
See more HERE.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Sweet! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

i'm still waiting patiently for the day you guys release cams for the tsi. i will be first for sure..


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

pattrick02 said:


> i'm still waiting patiently for the day you guys release cams for the tsi. i will be first for sure..


+1 on the intake manifold! :thumbup:


----------



## vadimr (Jul 21, 2012)

What tuners would have the proper flashes for the intake manifold tune? I think eurodyne maestro suite would be able to code for faults associated with the mani ? any eta on the mani? Keep up the good work :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

This is the newest update I have on the manifolds. After we finish the manifold design and verify the performance and multiple chassis fitment we have to start the process of building molds. The molds are made up of giant CNC machined plates and a center plug. The center plug is the shape that will make up the inside "empty" area and two plates make up the shapes of the outer area during the casting process. The first step in this entire process is the draft analysis. This analysis helps our engineers determine if the geometry of the manifold will cause any issues during the casting process. This must be done before the mold plates can be designed and manufactured. Draft is the amount of taper for cast parts perpendicular to the parting line. For sand casting, all surfaces of the manifold have to have a minimum of 3 degrees of draft in order to properly cast the component. The casting mold is split into two sections to identify the parting line where the casting mold will be split in half. If this is not done properly you can end up with compromised alloy, ugly surface finish, or the manifold could have interference with the molds and not allow them to separate. Our engineers do this draft work in-house so we can keep close attention to these details.

After the initial manifold was finished we had to work out the draft analysis for proper molding. After many small surface revisions, we were left with this final model for production: 




























Now that the molds are confirmed , the model still must be approved by the foundry for casting. So before the molds are manufactured, we have to wait for the foundry to approve the mold. The foundry will let us know if there are any issues with being able to properly hold, fill, separate, remove flash, and have the ability to machine the manifold.

As it turned out, it was not. Like I have said before, this is a very complicated manifold to engineer correctly. We could have easily just designed a manifold that would cast and fit using stock runner sizes and angles with a slightly larger plenum, but that would be the easy way out and would not maximize performance. So during the last few rounds of you guys waiting for an update, we have been doing the rounds of making small changes to the draft without changing the performance numbers and making both the molds and foundry happy with the draft. 

So the big news I had for you guys today???

With the final draft analysis sent out for approval, and after one last big design change...

The draft analysis and final model have been approved and the manifold is now officially out for manufacturing. Here are the final CNC machined molds and plugs that will be used to make the sand castings. The foundry will use these to pour out some molten aluminum. 




























In the next step we will have a full final cast manifold used for quality, performance, and fitment testing. Once final approved, they will go into full on production. The design phase is officially over, the next manifold you see will be USA cast alloy.


----------



## BySeaByLand (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm so in. Any chance people who aren't KO4 or bt could see gains as well?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

BySeaByLand said:


> I'm so in. Any chance people who aren't KO4 or bt could see gains as well?


The larger the turbo the better the power gain will be. However, this is not limited to BT setups, aggressive K03 and K04 turbos on these engines will see a power increase as well for sure. We will post more power increase data around the time the pre-sale is ready.


----------



## BySeaByLand (Aug 30, 2010)

Awesome! Thanks! 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

:thumbup:


BySeaByLand said:


> Awesome! Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> The larger the turbo the better the power gain will be. However, this is not limited to BT setups, aggressive K03 and K04 turbos on these engines will see a power increase as well for sure. We will post more power increase data around the time the pre-sale is ready.


Hi Tyler,

May we know which ECU tune brand are you using? Which ECU tune brand would you recommend for the use of this awesome intake manifold? :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

BETOGLI said:


> Hi Tyler,
> 
> May we know which ECU tune brand are you using? Which ECU tune brand would you recommend for the use of this awesome intake manifold? :thumbup: :thumbup:












We are currently working on a lot of IE specific tunes. A lot of our tunes will be designed specifically for matching our hardware, such as upcoming intake kits and intake manifolds as well as our HPFP, intercoolers, etc... This also gives our customers a nice upgrade path, so they could go stage 1 with IE intake kit, and later on upgrade to our intercooler, fueling options, and add an exhaust with stage 2, then eventually into our turbo kits. This way we can offer all fully inclusive tunes and hardware guaranteed to perform seamlessly together. We have been working on this for some time now!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> We are currently working on a lot of IE specific tunes. A lot of our tunes will be designed specifically for matching our hardware, such as upcoming intake kits and intake manifolds as well as our HPFP, intercoolers, etc... This also gives our customers a nice upgrade path, so they could go stage 1 with IE intake kit, and later on upgrade to our intercooler, fueling options, and add an exhaust with stage 2, then eventually into our turbo kits. This way we can offer all fully inclusive tunes and hardware guaranteed to perform seamlessly together. We have been working on this for some time now!


That's really awesome! Congrats on all that nice and hard work! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## XEdgeXPassatX (May 12, 2010)

got to watch for when that intake is available :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

*NEW PRODUCT*









*Sport Series Cylinder Heads*
The Integrated Engineering Sport Series cylinder heads are designed to make meeting your performance goals hassle free, more enjoyable and easily attainable. The IE Sport Series cylinder heads come complete with machine work and assembled with performance valvetrain, ready to increase horsepower as well as support higher RPM levels. We have designed these with factory drivability in mind, taking care to build them with the proper components to offer smooth, quiet operation and the longevity you would expect from a brand new engine. As power levels increase over the course of your project, you can count on your Sport Series engine components to function reliably for years.









*Springs and Retainers*
In high RPM applications, stock valve springs are simply too soft and may result in valve float and misfire issues. By upgrading to an Integrated Engineering spring and titanium retainer kit these issues will be eliminated. IE valve springs are wound from the highest quality ovate wire available, which reduces stress levels in the spring, while increasing spring rates. By installing lightweight titanium retainers, valvetrain mass is reduced, further reducing the risk of valve float associated with increasing the rev limit of the engine. Our spring and retainer kit resolves rockers arm and retainer clearance issues, which are very common in this application.









Valve Guides
Integrated Engineering guides are CNC machined from a proprietary alloy which improves wear resistance and heat transfer from the valve to the cylinder head. These two factors result in increased longevity of your valvetrain components, as well as decreased knock and more power. With the internal clearance reamed to exact tolerances after installation, our guides are sure to last for long periods of time with minimal wear from standard operation.









*Valves *
Stock valves found in the cylinder head were not designed to withstand the punishment of larger power setups and are a common failure point. Stock valves are known to disintegrate, allowing the heads to come off and destroy the engine internally. This is due to the stems being hollow and filled with sodium. To solve this problem, we incorporate forged one-piece Ferrea valves, which are solid instead of sodium filled. We use +1mm head valves, which increase flow while allowing the valve seats to be cut in a new area, which allows factory install heights to remain unchanged.









*Valve Seals & Keepers*
With each assembled cylinder head, we install a set of our performance valve stem seals. As with the factory configuration, polyacrylic seals are used for the intake side. The exhaust seals need special attention due to the added heat from higher horsepower and RPM levels, so viton seals are used in place of the poly seals, which are much more heat resistant and less likely to become brittle over and fail after thousands of miles. We retain the standard triple-groove valve/keeper setup, which we have found to be effective for high RPM use. Each cylinder head is assembled with a new set of valve keepers.









*Precision Assembly*
Performance components are only half the battle when it comes to properly building a performance cylinder head, the other half is precision machine work. Our cylinder heads are built with the same level of care as the rest of our race engines, with every critical dimension measured before shipping. Before we begin to disassemble the cylinder head for machining, we perform a multi-point inspection on each core head. Inspection points include, but are not limited to:

-Check cam journals for excessive wear
-Check combustion chambers for damage
-Check all threaded holes and studs for stripping or damage
-Check flatness of deck surface, including dents
-Check intake and exhaust manifold flange area
-Check valve seats for damage
-Check for signs of previous machining
-Check lifter bores for damage
-Confirm that cam cover is original to head

*Cleaning*
Before beginning the machining process, we clean each head by soaking in a hot solvent tank and/or soda blasting, depending on severity.

*Valve guides*
We remove the original valve guides in your cylinder head, then press a set of new IE guides in their place. They are then reamed to the correct inside diameters to match the valves that are used, ensuring that the exhaust valves have the additional clearance that is necessary.

*Valve job*
To get the most flow from the standard ports, we perform a multi-angle valve job, matching the Ferrea +1mm valves flawlessly. With multiple angles cut into the valve seat, the transition from the port into the combustion chamber becomes smoother, allowing the air to flow more freely. With small changes in the valve job angles, significant flow gains can be measured, enough to effectively increase the horsepower of the engine.

Available for all VW/Audi 2.0T TSI engine codes. SEE MORE HERE!


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

So, it's been a good while, and I have to ask, any updates on the intake manifold? Also, are there plans to make a valve cover for these engines like the ones you have for the FSI? In for updates. :wave:


----------



## swiper (Apr 26, 2011)

npace said:


> So, it's been a good while, and I have to ask, any updates on the intake manifold? Also, are there plans to make a valve cover for these engines like the ones you have for the FSI? In for updates. :wave:


I think they are going to open up the preorder soon, they posted some nice pics of their first casting on their Facebook. As for the valve cover, I sure hope so, but I asked that a year ago or so and they said it's very difficult because they'd have to make it to work with the timing chain cover or make it one piece including the timing chain cover. Or something along those lines. Maybe I'll make one as a school project some day.


Tapatalk because bored.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

npace said:


> So, it's been a good while, and I have to ask, any updates on the intake manifold? Also, are there plans to make a valve cover for these engines like the ones you have for the FSI? In for updates. :wave:


I totally skipped you guys on the update, sorry. I'll re-post here again. 

No billet valve covers for the TSI engines unfortunately. Your engines valve cover is also the cam cap cover and is not possible to replace.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Here are the very first photos of the IE performance cast intake manifolds for all 2.0T FSI/TSI (EA113 EA888 Gen 1/2) engines. These photos are of our cast sample, the final manufactured pieces will change slightly from pictured. We are working out the details of our pre-sale now, and will have that available early 2015! Thanks for your patience as we have developed this exciting product over the last couple of years, it has been a lot of work to manufacture these correctly that delivers both performance and a good fit. I'm excited to see and show you guys the first final manifolds when they come in, it's going to be an absolutely gorgeous piece.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

As you may have noticed from all the photos and videos we have been posting of our new VW/Audi FSI/TSI 2.0T intake manifolds, there is a large metal plate placed over the top. We have been getting a lot of questions about what it is for. Our manifold uses specially designed runner lengths and velocity stacks that are a huge part of delivering the performance we wanted with this product. In order to properly cast the manifold with these features, we needed access to the internal area. We could have made design revisions to remove the velocity stacks and it would have made the manifold easier and cheaper to produce, however that would have also removed a fair amount of performance. The production pieces will use a CNC aluminum machined and anodized cover plate that will allow us to also offer them in a few different color options for a bit of pop in your engine bay and produce a very excellent looking piece. 

Here is a photo of our billet top plates being manufactured today after the first run in our CNC facility.










And here is a render of a few of the possible finishes for these plates.


----------



## XEdgeXPassatX (May 12, 2010)

not to sound weird but what if the screw strips out or something the billet plate into the manifold. Then you have a vaccum leak. 

Im known to strip stuff out im just curious. Any known release date of pre order? 

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

XEdgeXPassatX said:


> not to sound weird but what if the screw strips out or something the billet plate into the manifold. Then you have a vaccum leak.
> 
> Im known to strip stuff out im just curious. Any known release date of pre order?
> 
> :thumbup:


Then you would have a leak there and it would need to be repaired. The plates will come pre-installed, and there will be no reason to remove it unless you were changing it for another color or doing some custom color or polishing work on the manifold itself.


----------



## swiper (Apr 26, 2011)

XEdgeXPassatX said:


> not to sound weird but what if the screw strips out or something the billet plate into the manifold. Then you have a vaccum leak.
> 
> Im known to strip stuff out im just curious. Any known release date of pre order?
> 
> :thumbup:


Invest in a torque wrench maybe?


Tapatalk because bored.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

IE 2.0T FSI/TSI intake manifolds will be be available for *pre-order* starting Wednesday!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

waiting on cams like..... opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

For those of you who are waiting on IE intake manifold pre-orders to ship who did not receive our update email or purchased the manifold from one of our suppliers, here is the latest update on the manifolds.










Dear customer, 
We want to be as upfront as possible in addressing the recent issues with our FSI/TSI intake manifold and the reason for the extended shipping delay. Due to a machining issue with our domestic supplier, we have encountered a situation where the entire first batch of parts were rejected during our quality control process. The issue was related to the thickness of the flange that the velocity stack cover bolts to. Due to the flange being machined too thin, insufficient threads were present to ensure a leak free seal. This issue has been rectified and a new production batch is well underway.

Integrated Engineering holds its products to a very high quality standard. We feel that even though some manifolds were borderline usable, the correct decision was to delay the release of the product until manifolds with the correct flange thickness have been received. The last thing we want is for the manifolds to develop a boost leak further down the road. 
The expected timeframe for shipping of the manifolds with the corrected flange thickness is two weeks from now estimated around the second week of June. This could vary slightly and we apologize for the additional delay. This is a complicated part and we want to make sure it's 100% correct before being installed on our customers' cars.

Thank you for your continued support and patience, 
-*Integrated Engineering Management *


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> For those of you who are waiting on IE intake manifold pre-orders to ship who did not receive our update email or purchased the manifold from one of our suppliers, here is the latest update on the manifolds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And this is exactly why I run IE components in my car, because you take the time to make sure everything is perfect. :thumbup::thumbup:
I still can't wait to install one of these on my car, I'm giddy as a school girl over here waiting. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

IE 2.0T TSI/FSI intake manifolds are* shipping now!* All pre-orders are being filled in order as received and tracking numbers will start going out today. All hands are on deck to fill the massive amount of orders made! Thank you for all the orders, support, and patience on this very exciting product.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

I've gotta say, you guys really went to town on these manifolds!
Everyone I've shown this thing to has been thoroughly impressed with the quality (as I've come to expect from all Integrated Engineering parts).
I really, really, really wanted to install it when it came in on Friday, but we're waiting for better weather to do a before/after dyno.
































































Should have some installed pictures and video posted later this week. :beer:
Higher resolution pics available on my Flickr.

Thanks again for such a great product! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

We got a couple in today as well. Sexy pieces. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

Just installed last night.


----------



## djrobot (Jun 4, 2010)

Is it safe to assume that this manifold works with APR software? I am also concerned about fitment with a BSH Throttle Body Pipe. I am uncertain if my throttle pipe fits the same as the OEM one. Would you happen to know if they're compatible?

Here's a shot of my engine bay:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Awesome photos Charles! Looks great, thanks for sharing.



djrobot said:


> Is it safe to assume that this manifold works with APR software? I am also concerned about fitment with a BSH Throttle Body Pipe. I am uncertain if my throttle pipe fits the same as the OEM one. Would you happen to know if they're compatible?


I can't say if your current pipe will fit or not, OE pipes do not fit easily on our manifolds so we do include a new throttle pipe with the install kits.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

that new intake manifold looks gorgeous! well done IE, once again..

I'm still sitting here, patiently waiting for the day we get some cams for the TSI.. opcorn:


----------



## U-20T (Jan 29, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> that new intake manifold looks gorgeous! well done IE, once again..
> 
> I'm still sitting here, patiently waiting for the day we get some cams for the TSI.. opcorn:


:beer:


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm waiting for the 450T kit to become available for the TSI. Any ideas on when that will be available?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

npace said:


> I'm waiting for the 450T kit to become available for the TSI. Any ideas on when that will be available?


TSI twin-scroll turbo kits are coming along fast now, it required a lot of hardware changes but finalized parts are coming in every day! I do not have an ETA as of now. We will have a hardware TSI kit on display this weekend at Waterfest though, for those attending. :thumbup:


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Bumping an older thread.... Any ETA on the 450T kit for the TSI? Still waiting as patiently as possible.....

opcorn:


----------



## A3SBQ (Aug 26, 2013)

Bum. 
I am to waiting for the IE450 kit for the TSI engine. 
New intake and fun sw for ecu and Tcu. 
Please post Som details 
Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Bump for info on this. IE, you guys still out there? Thanks.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi Tyler,

Are you planning the release of 450T turbo kit for the Audi Q5 as well? A know it's a Mom's grocery car... But that's what I drive! LOL 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

^ I'm going to say probably not unless the kit for a more popular VAG car (Golf R, GTI, Audi TT, Audi A4) happens to fit. I'm sure you probably have the same motor as a TT (transverse) or A4 (if longitudinal) so if they make a kit for either of those it would bolt on in theory but there is no guarantee it would clear random stuff in the engine bay that the Q5 might have over one of those other cars.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

JitteryJoe said:


> ^ I'm going to say probably not unless the kit for a more popular VAG car (Golf R, GTI, Audi TT, Audi A4) happens to fit. I'm sure you probably have the same motor as a TT (transverse) or A4 (if longitudinal) so if they make a kit for either of those it would bolt on in theory but there is no guarantee it would clear random stuff in the engine bay that the Q5 might have over one of those other cars.


Yeah Joe, that's exactly my fear, as well some bolts, hoses, etc... that might need to be of a different size/length to couple.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

